# Trail Cameras



## hpostelle (Jan 28, 2005)

Never owned one but I want to get started using one what do you recommend?


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 28, 2005)

one word:

LAKOTA

www.lakotacam.com

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=870


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Ditigal or 35mm.


----------



## leadoff (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got a Big Game Photohunter 35 mm trail cam: 

I have had it for four or five years now, and it is a workhorse!  

Whatever you do, don't get the Game Country Night Hawk  trail cam!  I had three....none of which EVER worked properly!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2005)

*Game Camera*

I have a PhotoSentry that works excellent. 100's of pictures no problems. Batteries will last about 500 photos. Price $230.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 28, 2005)

Lakota


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 29, 2005)

Well I  Am  Well  Pleased  With  My Cuddeback Digital Cam. Got  100's Of  Pics. Best   Thing  Is  Dont  Go  Cheap  An  Read  All  About  The  1  Your Looking  At.cause  Alot  Of  Cams  Dont  Print  The  Time  An  The  Date  On  The  Pics  .dont  Buy  A Trailtimer  Cause  They  Dont  Work  Hav  The  Time.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 31, 2005)

Had a Moultrie, stay away from them piece of junk had to send it back twice and still had problems with it! Bought a Stealth at WalMart for around 60 bucks but have not tried it out yet.


----------

